# SomeBody Help Me Please, My Husband's Phone called me by mistake



## Sherikkaw (Jul 23, 2010)

My Husbands Phone called me by mistake, I looked at the phone after he got hime and noticed that I had a missed call, I asked him did he call me and he added no but I also noticed that I had an Message. Once I listened to the message onmy phone I heard him speaking to his friend about His so call, Girlfriend and how she was on her cycle so he had to go home, Then he added that he was going to get at another woman at the Field, after speaking about the women he spoke on how he was mad at me for not putting Gas in My own car That he was driving, The same car that he was ridding in with his friend when they were talking. Now the kicker is When do he have time to be with some one he's always home, he never stay's out all night or too late I always know his wear about, so I thought, What am I to do should I leave or what?
He tried to say it was not him like I have no idea what his voice sounds like,Now it has been 24 Hours and we haven't spoken a word to each other,


----------



## fairy godmother (Jun 10, 2010)

You say he's always home, etc...hum strange could he ditch work to see her or something? I'm positive you know the sound of his voice and he cannot lie about how it wasn't him. Call his friend for more confirmation that he's having a EA or wait for him to tell you the truth..?


----------



## Sherikkaw (Jul 23, 2010)

He's not Working, He will never man uo and tell the truth


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Is it possible he was just talking to look good to his friend? I mean, you describe a situation in which it sounds like it would be really difficult for him to cheat, but it's always possible. If a cheater wants to cheat, they'll find the time and a way to do it. But, if you're pretty sure he's not, maybe he's just trying to impress his friend, so he talked a bunch of nonsense. 

But, like I said, if someone wants to cheat, they'll figure out a way to make it happen. Could be on lunch, could be while he's "working overtime", when he goes to the library...if he wants to do it, he'll find a way. I wouldn't be too quick to say "I always know where he is, and he just couldn't do it". 

So, with all that said, my question to you is...what does your gut say? Do you feel like he's up to something? Or do you think you can trust him? Have you doubted him before? Has he cheated before? You have to look at everything and decide for yourself what you think is going on, and decide what to do from there. Especially if he won't own up to it. In fact, one way to get him to be honest would be to tell him, "If you won't tell me what's going on, I'll have to draw my own conclusions, and I have to be honest, they won't be favorable to you." If he thinks you're going to think the worst of him, and what he's doing isn't that bad, he might fess up to avoid you thinking something much worse than the truth.


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

fairy godmother said:


> Call his friend for more confirmation that he's having a EA or wait for him to tell you the truth..?


An EA? He made it obvious it is sexual.

Whether you leave, Sherikkaw, is up to you and depends on the boundaries and standards you set for your life. Either you stay with a man having an affair, or you leave because you refuse to tolerate your husband cheating on you. It is hopeless to expect him to admit to it, but leaving will make him see he cannot run over you. It might prompt him to confess but don't count on it.


----------

